# Perth Vs Brisbane;-)



## Libby30 (Jan 10, 2009)

Are any of you or have any of you emigrated to Perth? I have an old school friend living over there, we were good friends when we were children and she moved away when I was 12.

I had decided against Perth to live because hubby said it would be isolated and he prefered Brisbane. I understand what he is saying in that Brisbane is nearer to the Gold Coast etc... for holidays with the children, but Perth still jumps out at me.

My friend lives in Rockingham area and she loves it.

Can anyone give me some pros & cons on Perth and Brisbane? Part of me is still thinking Perth as I will know my friend there and it may help, she also has 3 young children. Then I think Brisbane may have more going for us.

HELP!!!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Libby30 said:


> Are any of you or have any of you emigrated to Perth? I have an old school friend living over there, we were good friends when we were children and she moved away when I was 12.
> 
> I had decided against Perth to live because hubby said it would be isolated and he prefered Brisbane. I understand what he is saying in that Brisbane is nearer to the Gold Coast etc... for holidays with the children, but Perth still jumps out at me.
> 
> ...


I can't comment on Perth because I haven't been there. But thats partly for the same reason your husband mentioned. It is way too isolated for me. Being in Brisbane will give you easier access to Syd, Mel, NZ & the USA.

We loved it in Brisbane, although would have trouble dealing with the humidity.


----------



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

Libby30 said:


> Are any of you or have any of you emigrated to Perth? I have an old school friend living over there, we were good friends when we were children and she moved away when I was 12.
> 
> I had decided against Perth to live because hubby said it would be isolated and he prefered Brisbane. I understand what he is saying in that Brisbane is nearer to the Gold Coast etc... for holidays with the children, but Perth still jumps out at me.
> 
> ...


We will be emigrating to Perth in April 2010. That's where my husband got a job offer, so didn't exactly have the choice of other Aus. cities, but we are very excited. Yes, we know it's isolated and we're travellers, so that may be difficult, but I know they've recently added a fair amount of flights to various places out of Perth. We happen to have a dear friend who lives in Perth so knowing even just one person, when you're moving half way around the world has been HUGELY comforting. I think I would feel much more nervous if we were going to Brisbane or Sydney, etc not knowing anyone at all, but that's just me. So I can appreciate wanting to go where you have a friend. Especially with children and knowing she has children. Perth sounds really wonderful, great weather, lifestyle, etc but I guess I'll have to wait and see. Good luck!


----------



## Libby30 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you both so much for your help.

My friend loves Perth and has a good life out there.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Perth was top of our list when we were first thinking of emigrating but decided against it as it is too isolated. It is very pretty there but after a while I know I would just go stir crazy. There's so much going on on the east coast but if you look on a map there's practically nothing apart from Perth and Freemantle for absolutely miles. But some people like that...which is why they move there. 

Be very sure that you could handle the isolation, I know a lot of families that have moved back to the UK (or over this way) because after the honeymoon period when day to day life sets in, they really didn't like it at all.

Perth is the only city whereby you won't have very many options if you decide it's not for you. There's no driving a few hours to another state to give that a go, you'll have 4 hours' flying' time to get to anywhere major.

Dolly


----------



## raspberrykitty (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Libby

Hope you got the PM?

There are a few good car museums in Perth, that kept us occupied for a weekend - lol. 

There must be more to Perth than meets the eye as a lot of Brits choose WA let me see... 

We did stay in a lovely cottage built in about 1890 - so we felt at home in the character full Victorian house. 
It's green, especially after a dry sandy Brisbane. 
The weather is easier for most to cope with. 
I found the public transport good, better than Brisbane, although that could be the particular line into the city I was using. 
The pinnacles. 
The aquarium - that was good.

Is there any chance you could spend time in both cities before settling down?

Is there a reason that it's a toss up between these two? Have you considered any of the other major cities?

x


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

matjones said:


> I can't comment on Perth because I haven't been there. But thats partly for the same reason your husband mentioned. It is way too isolated for me. Being in Brisbane will give you easier access to Syd, Mel, NZ & the USA.
> 
> We loved it in Brisbane, although would have trouble dealing with the humidity.


matjones.....

I like going to Brisbane. But troubling to hear about more humidity, that not good for astmatic/allergic peoples
.........................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> matjones.....
> 
> I like going to Brisbane. But troubling to hear about more humidity, that not good for astmatic/allergic peoples
> .........................................................................................................................
> ...


on research I read that some asthmatics doing better in the humid environments such as Brisbane, however some people do better in the dry environments such as Perth. so i guess it depends which kind of person you are


----------



## Libby30 (Jan 10, 2009)

My son is asthmatic.


----------



## armstrong7 (Nov 18, 2009)

hi libby 
we moved to perth in 2008 and have been here 13months .perth is beautifull place the propertys are great the weathers great BUT you can see all it has to offer in a week the people are rude and i mean pig ignorant rude (ok thats not every single one of them but i find the aussy really rude ),the nite life is rough i am a big lad and i am on my gaurd when i go out so i just dont bother any more .their really isnt much to do here its pritty slow and it seem the west aussy like it that way ( an excuse for being lazy ) .theirs loads of work and the pays not to bad (it will get beter when the mines kick off agian ) .
rockingham is south of river its divied into north of river and south of river .north of river is much more established and more shops and what not ,south of river is a bit more spread out and cheaper to live for some reason i am not sure why that is .we rent a unit ( small apartment ) we pay 280 same thing south of river 230 ?go figure ! .
the shops all close around 5.30 and then its just over priced covienence stores .they open late thrusday and their is talk about late nite all the time (but they do a lot of talking here ) .
now dont get me wrong its a great place but its isnt a bed of roses we have found it really hard to make friends i have been a cyclist for 26 years and have raced all over the world i went out with a local club and only one person bothered to make any effort to chat with me now thats unherd of in the uk cyclist stick togeather .my partners at uni and the aussy girls dont even bother speacking to her its a bit strange like that .

i hope my info doesnt put you off but i felt i should give my opinion as i tell it as it is for our part at least and it good to hear both side hey .
take care best of luck


----------



## Libby30 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for your honesty.

That is my concern with Perth, that I will get bored very quickly and feel isolated.

Good luck to you xx


----------



## robtkd1 (Oct 23, 2008)

i've been in Perth for 10 months now. I was lucky in that my wife's family is in Perth. I have made friends out side of her family and friends though. I work in a large factory and have made a few friends there. I also do martial arts and have made some good friends through that.
I think it will all depend on you. If you are the type of person who'll put themselves out there you'll make friends, but if you expect them to come to you it probably won't happen.
Perth is a pretty quiet place. As i have a young baby, we aren't really interested in night life, but prefer socialising at home.

I hope that helps you


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

robtkd1 said:


> i've been in Perth for 10 months now. I was lucky in that my wife's family is in Perth. I have made friends out side of her family and friends though. I work in a large factory and have made a few friends there. I also do martial arts and have made some good friends through that.
> I think it will all depend on you. If you are the type of person who'll put themselves out there you'll make friends, but if you expect them to come to you it probably won't happen.
> Perth is a pretty quiet place. As i have a young baby, we aren't really interested in night life, but prefer socialising at home.
> 
> I hope that helps you


robtkd.....

What was making in that factory.
.....................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

It's a chocolate factory! Yummy!


----------



## Libby30 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks.

I am pretty quite, but since starting my degree I am now more out going and chatty.

We have 3 young children, nightlife doesn't really bother us. WE prefer the odd meal out now and again, or a takeaway and some wine at home. I take it they have takeaways out there???;-)


----------



## robtkd1 (Oct 23, 2008)

i wish it was a chocolate factory! I'd eat all the products!! It's actually a window factory. As to takeaways they do have them. I've had a few fast food types - macdonalds is pretty much the same, hungry jacks (burger king in english!) is the same, pizza though, is a different matter! I've had domino's and pizza hut and both were completely different to the ones back in England. There are other takeaways - chinese, indian etc but i haven't got round to trying them yet.


----------



## armstrong7 (Nov 18, 2009)

robtkd1 said:


> i wish it was a chocolate factory! I'd eat all the products!! It's actually a window factory. As to takeaways they do have them. I've had a few fast food types - macdonalds is pretty much the same, hungry jacks (burger king in english!) is the same, pizza though, is a different matter! I've had domino's and pizza hut and both were completely different to the ones back in England. There are other takeaways - chinese, indian etc but i haven't got round to trying them yet.


hmmmnow here something i do like ,the fast (loosely used )food places here are great cause you can get ready to go sushi and the pizzas are far far better ,as for indian strange just not the same (i am from manchester think we got spoiled with the curry mile back their ) ,hungry jacks is better than mccas by far the aussy burger rocks beetroot on a burger genius haha .all the stuff i put in my first post plz dont let it put you off .the place is beautifull ive just been out training and its 30 plus at 5 in the evening the suns going down on the ride back its amazing (just wish other cyclist would at least let on when they pass haha !


----------



## Libby30 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks

It sounds amazing. I am swaying more towards Perth despite it being so far from the rest of Australia, it just looks so beautiful.

Brisbane does work for me as there seems more there for us to visit but I don't know why but Perth just really is crying out.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

armstrong7 said:


> hmmmnow here something i do like ,the fast (loosely used )food places here are great cause you can get ready to go sushi and the pizzas are far far better ,as for indian strange just not the same (i am from manchester think we got spoiled with the curry mile back their ) ,hungry jacks is better than mccas by far the aussy burger rocks beetroot on a burger genius haha .all the stuff i put in my first post plz dont let it put you off .the place is beautifull ive just been out training and its 30 plus at 5 in the evening the suns going down on the ride back its amazing (just wish other cyclist would at least let on when they pass haha !


*But hungry jacks not good for Indians?????????*


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Libby30 said:


> Thanks
> 
> It sounds amazing. I am swaying more towards Perth despite it being so far from the rest of Australia, it just looks so beautiful.
> 
> Brisbane does work for me as there seems more there for us to visit but I don't know why but Perth just really is crying out.


Libby....

You liked more Brisbane why changed to Perth
..........................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Libby30 (Jan 10, 2009)

My friend lives there and she is trying to sell it to me;-)


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Libby30 said:


> My friend lives there and she is trying to sell it to me;-)


Libby.... your friend is going to sell what thing???
If any thing good give it to me also


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Libby.... your friend is going to sell what thing???
> If any thing good give it to me also


Lol! I love the English language - it can be so misinterpreted..... Libby, is your friend entitled to sell you Perth? Does she own it?? :eyebrows::eyebrows:

When we were looking at emigrating we considered two places. We'd visited both of them on holiday and in both cases they're the only places in the world where we have seriously sat down at the end of the holiday and considered living there. 

One was New Zealand, the other was Cairns and the Atherton Tablelands in Northern Queensland. New Zealand won, because of our age (too old by one year for Oz).

So what about North Queensland? It can be hot and wet on the coast in summer, but in winter it has a marvellous climate. We loved the Atherton tablelands - they are a bit further inland, but higher, and therefore cooler. Also not so wet in the summer. The whole area is grass on red soil, with Freesian cattle - reminded me of Devon. Atherton and Mareeba are nice little towns. And with Cairns on the coast you have planes to most of the major cities.

Depends what your job is though - if you're a banker or an IT bod then probably not much work


----------

